# mexican turbo snails - where?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

did you see these around? which store has these?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I have 100s for sale


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I know, but you are so far and I even afraid to visit. so many beautiful candies there 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I can bring some to the show if you like.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check PM please

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

....I can also pick/up and deliver for Sig/Dave. I know a guy......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> ....I can also pick/up and deliver for Sig/Dave. I know a guy......


Thanks Red. we can deliver it to me together . I contacted Dave, regarding the show place.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Greg, there were a couple at BA NorthYork/Thornhill when I visited last night. Not LOTS... but a couple... like 2, that I could see


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

saw some at SUM today Greg.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks will go there tomorrow.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

